# fluorescent light question



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

A few lights I've seen ih the past require a ground to light. It's possible you're grounding the light and making it light. It's also posssible that you're jiggling it when you touch it and completing a loose connection. Does it do it every time? Did it just start or is this a new install?


----------



## bacon8685 (Jul 13, 2009)

this is a old light, its a 4'. There are a total of 5 lights ties to one switch and recently when the switch is turned on only one bulb will come on until i touch them. the second i touch the end one by one they come on. i was figureing it is a bad ballast since they are all tied together, could one bad ballast cause that sort of reaction.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I find that replacing the lamp fixes that.
I am thinking the the static in your hand helps to get the electrons moving.


----------



## lectro88 (Jul 13, 2009)

*touching lamp*

I've have this problem at my mothers house. Just a slight touch to the lamp seems to excite the gases. I relpaced the old keyless over the sink with a 3' single lamp electronic ballast T12 fixture. This was the new tecnology then 13yrs ago. And there was no ground in the cable, its an old house. I beleive the static or minimal ground from the touch starts the ballast. First Post Guys.


----------



## bacon8685 (Jul 13, 2009)

I also have a probelm with another set of lights, in one of our offices the light swtich has to constantly flipped on and off until it comes on. Would a bad ballast also cause that, or could it be a bulb issue. I'm trying to get insite into these probelms to secure my suspicions.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Lamps are cheap..
Try them first


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe it's lack of proper fixture/ballast grounding.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Larry Fine said:


> I believe it's lack of proper fixture/ballast grounding.


Ditto.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Larry Fine said:


> I believe it's lack of proper fixture/ballast grounding.





480sparky said:


> Ditto.



X3, need a ground.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I also think it is bad grounding and yes, new bulbs usually help -- for a while.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Damp ambient conditions and dusty or dirty bulbs can make them sluggish starting.

Try removing the bulbs, and wiping them down with a damp cloth, then a dry cloth, and replacing. 

We have had better results with clean bulbs. :blink:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Damp ambient conditions and dusty or dirty bulbs can make them sluggish starting.
> 
> Try removing the bulbs, and wiping them down with a damp cloth, then a dry cloth, and replacing.
> 
> We have had better results with clean bulbs. :blink:


What about that coating that the manufacturer puts on the lamps? It's suppose to help them light right? But I guess if it's real dirty you don't have a choice.


----------



## JES2727 (Mar 19, 2009)

CFL said:


> What about that coating that the manufacturer puts on the lamps? It's suppose to help them light right? But I guess if it's real dirty you don't have a choice.


What coating?? Do you mean the coating on the _inside_ of the lamp?


----------



## bacon8685 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have tried replacing the buld and ballast in all of them. I guess the next step is to check the ground should i check it from the switch or the fixture. or both i've never experienced this if you change the bulbs and ballast normmally that always works for me


----------

